# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Veolia Transport West

## killerpop

Kovaa vauhtia siirtyy Hautamäen ja muiden nimet historiaan, kun autoista revitään vanhat nimet pois ja tilalle tulee Connex.

Tänään on vuorossa auto #708 Lahti Eagle 560, huomenna #712 Star 602, ens viikolla #710 TGR-810 ja hiljattain valmistui #740 Kutter Deca 340.

Aiemmin valmistuneta nimenmuutoksia on jo useampia enkä itsekään ole enää perillä niistä. Tässäpä kuitenkin vinkki teille, että kiirettä pitää, jos vielä Hautamäen nimeä haluaa saada ikuistettua.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään esiintyi auto #711 ensimmäistä kertaa Pori-Tampere -pikavuorossa uusi nimi kyljessään (oli eilen otettu jo teipattavaksi, jolloin autoa paikkasi TGI-812, joka oli vuorossa tänään). Kuvasatoa ensimmäisestä Connex-ExpressBus:sta ja muistakin löytynee täältä

Homma edistyy kuulemma hyvin nopeasti, eilen lähti myös EB-falconista vanhat teipit.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt on auto #301 saatu pellitettyä alaosastaan ja odottamassa Teuvalla maalausta, sen jälkeen vuorossa maalattavaksi onkin #624. (Mikäli numerot eivät sano mitään, vilkaisu kalustolistaan auttanee)

Hautamäestä olisi tarkoitus tulla Connex Länsi-Suomi. Vaikka nimenmuutos vihjaa myös nykyliikennekenttää suuremmalle alueelle, pysyy Alhonen & Lastunen Oy edelleen omana yksikkönään omalla nimellään ensi vuonnakin. Nähtäväksi sitten jää, koska ja milloin myös Tampereen yksikkö on yhtenäistetty Connex -nimen alle.

----------


## killerpop

Auto #718 Lahti Flyer 520 / Scania L94 on siirretty (määräajaksi) Tampereelle. Lähti klo 11:00 vuoroa Orivedelle.

http://kasia.asi.pwr.wroc.pl/~killerpop/IMG_8604.JPG

----------


## kuukanko

Veolia Transport Finland on ostanut närpiöläisen Westerlinesin:
http://www.connex.info/ConnexTemplat...____22695.aspx

----------


## killerpop

Helmikuun 2007 aikana olisi tarkoitus ilmaantua uusi kaukoliikenneauto, Scania K340/Eagle.

Muutakin on kalustossa tapahtunut, Westerlinesille on siirretty auto #47 ja Poriin on tiettävästi siirretty jokin 290-sarjan laatikko-Wiima.

Huhuja on ollut ilmassa myös, että Westerille lähtisi #728 (Eagle560), mutta odotellaan vahvistusta.

----------


## Suntikka

> Poriin on tiettävästi siirretty jokin 290-sarjan laatikko-Wiima.


Laatikko-Wiima on numeroltaan #292

----------


## Suntikka

#833 veolia väreissä

----------


## Compact

> #833 veolia väreissä


Seinäjoella tätä vaunua juuri ihastelin muutama päivä sitten. Siellä se pyörähteli Vantaan Liikenteen aina iki-ihanan vanhemman oranssi-keltaisen Wiiman seurassa.

----------


## killerpop

Juuri saamani tiedon perusteella seuraavat autot ei enää kummittele Teuvan ja Seinäjoen romuriveissä vaan on myyty eteenpäin! Osa autoista on poistettu ajosta jo 2003 odottamaan kohtaloaan...

#737 TXX-937 Scania K112 / Kutter 9 C#744 TUT-544 Scania K112 / Kutter 9#705  VTK-196 Scania F112 / Wiima M302#719 UOC-748 Scania BR116 / Kutter 9#749 VOP-959 Scania F82 / Ajokki 5000E#845 VKN-145 Volvo B58 / Kutter 9#817 VNU-417 Volvo B57 / Wiima K200#843 VJL-843 Volvo B58 / Kutter 9

----------


## Suntikka

Onko uudesta eaglesta kuulunut mitään?

----------


## killerpop

Westerlines:n autoihin on saatu jo Veolia Transport -teippauksia, tässä kuvan yksilössä #21 ovipuolelle. Perässä ja ovettomalla kyljellä ei kuitenkaan ollut mitään uutta kerrottavaa.

Ilmeisen todennäköisesti autot numeroidaan 700-sarjaan, ja mahdollisesti niin että nykyinen wester-numero + 770, jolloin tuo auto olisi #791 ?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko uudesta eaglesta kuulunut mitään?


Kyllä on, ensiesittelyssä tänään, Veolia #704, eli JGX-780

----------


## Suntikka

VT #704 kaarsi äsken porin matkakeskuksen pihaan ja #877 saapui seinäjoen pikavuorosta.

----------


## Suntikka

#606 ajeli eilen Pori-Lavia väliä uusissa väreissä.

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen VT#708 josta oli connex teipit poistettu ajeli pitkästä aikaa Pori-Kankaanpää väliä.

----------


## Suntikka

VT #292 ajeli tänään Porissa koko valkoisena ilman teippejä, ja #851 ajeli lappukyltein Pori-kankaanpää väliä.

----------


## Rasbelin

Westin #872 näemmä vieraili tänään Tampereella ja poikkesi myös Lakalaivan varikolla.

----------


## Suntikka

Onko kellään havaintoja veolian mersu sprinteristä (rekisteri ecf-947) jolla ajetti viime kesänä porissa seiska linjaa?

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen vt #704 esiintyi Pori-Tampere pikassa.

----------


## killerpop

> Veolia Transport Finland on ostanut närpiöläisen Westerlinesin:
> http://www.connex.info/ConnexTemplat...____22695.aspx


ja Westerlinesin autoista ainakin muutamia on numeroitu uusiksi:
#785 FHI-879  Carrus Fifty / Volvo B10M (ex Westerlines #15)
#788 HPZ-299 Ajokki Victor / Scania K113 (ex Westerlines #18)

ilmeisesti muutkin noudattavat samaa logiikkaa ja Westerin vanhoihin numeroihin lisätään 770

----------


## Suntikka

Tänään #726 seisoskeli Porissa uusissa väreissä.

----------


## killerpop

Vähäinen havainto mutta menkööt, VT #711 on saanut mobitecin ledikilvet.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onkohan tietoa, aikooko Veolia laittaa noita uudempia myös Helsingin linjalle?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Onkohan tietoa, aikooko Veolia laittaa noita uudempia myös Helsingin linjalle?


Siellähän on jo nyt VT #605 ajamassa Centria Expressiä. VT #613 on myös vakisijoituksessa, aivan kuten on myös VT #602. Toki voisi perustella, että #602 olisi uudempi, joten sen voisi siirtää siihen ajoon.

----------


## Suntikka

> Vähäinen havainto mutta menkööt, VT #711 on saanut mobitecin ledikilvet.


Aika siistin näköne :Cool:

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen vt#851 oli Pori-Seinäjoki pikassa ledikilvissä.

----------


## killerpop

Neljästä käytettynä hankittavasta autosta on ollut puhetta ja tänään näkyi Veolia Transport:n auto #777

Rek: HEI-680 (ennen HZP707), Alusta Scania K124IB 6x2 1834821, Kori Lahti Falcon 540 ja omaa sukuaan Ceris Resor #23

Ainakin vielä oli Ceris Resorin väreissä

----------


## killerpop

Tänä syksynä kalustoon on tullut 5 käytettyä autoa Ruotsista.
Numeroille #11...14 tulee 4 kpl Fiftyjä. Lisäksi myös yksi Carrus Star 301 on ilmestynyt.
JJJ438 L113 CLB 1824717 / Fifty 1500 ex Linjebuss 1921LRU489 L113 CLB 1824781 / Fifty 1503 ex Linjebuss 1924LPY369 L113 CLB 1824783 / Fifty 1505 ex Linjebuss 1926CGE190 K113 TLB 1824917 / Fifty 1509 ex Linjebuss 1885PGD023 K113 CLB / Star 301 148111 ex Veolia SE 7310
Ainakin LPY369 on jo maalattu valkoiseksi ja oli tätä kirjoittaessa Kauhajoen varikolla, jossa sijaitsee myös maalaamaton JJJ438. Star 301 puolestaan Närpiössä. Fiftyt on 1995 vuosimallia, automaattivaihteisia ja ilmastoituja.

----------


## Suntikka

Pieni havainto mutta menkööt, VT#724 ja #833 ovat saaneet mobitecin ledikilvet.

----------


## Lasse

Jonkin verran on näköjään VT Westillä kalusto liikkunut. Autot 714 ( DP Star 50 ) ja 831 ( Kutter Continental ) olivat tänään Närpiön varikolla, sikäläisillä linjakilvillä varustettuna. 873 ( ex-Kannosto Star 602 ) puolestaan lähti 16.10 Vaasa-Lappväärtti linjalle ja 610 ( Ajokki Royal ) Vaasa-Kauhajoki linjalle.

----------


## killerpop

> 873 ( ex-Kannosto Star 602 ) puolestaan lähti 16.10 Vaasa-Lappväärtti linjalle


Tähän autoon on näemmä kans asennettu Mobitecin matriisikilpi.

----------


## killerpop

VT #777 on nyt maalattu ja on Närpiössä.

----------


## Suntikka

> VT #777 on nyt maalattu ja on Närpiössä.


Auto oli jo muutama viikko sitten porissa veolian maaleissa.

----------


## killerpop

Muutama pieni juttu,

Veolia Transport #11 on rekisteriltään HRI-483
Veolia Transport #728 olisi tarkoitus laittaa Kauhajoki-Ikaalinen-Tampere-Mouhijärvi-Kauhajoki kiertoon vakiautoksi. Autoon on hiljattain asennettu Mobitecin matriisikilpi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Viime lauantaina 12.1.2008 kello 17.50 havaittu Oulussa Linnanmaan jäähallin paikoitusalueella Veolia Transportin bussi linjakilvin PIKA SEINÄJOKI PORI. Taisi olla vähän "eksyksissä". :Smile:

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen VT#720 esiintyi porissa valkoisena norsuna.

----------


## A.L.

Mihinkään vuosimalliin asti Veolia meinaa maalauttaa noita "hautamäen" autoja?   Onko 710 maalattu? eikös se ole 1995? Entäs onko 750 vielä lintu kylkisenä?  Entäs onko kummallekkan Ikarukselle tehty mitään? (722 ja 742)

----------


## killerpop

> Mihinkään vuosimalliin asti Veolia meinaa maalauttaa noita "hautamäen" autoja?   Onko 710 maalattu? eikös se ole 1995? Entäs onko 750 vielä lintu kylkisenä?


Näiden kummankaan ulkoasu ei käsittääkseni ole muuttumassa. #720:n maalauttamista on puoltanut kylmäkoneellisuus, joka puuttuu niin #710 ja #750).

Kalustorintamalla #731 (Kutter Deca 340) on ajanut viimeiset ajonsa. Lisäksi #72 (Wiima K202) on tuotu Tampereen seisontariviin ja tilalle viety #291 (Wiima K202).



Kalustopoistoja tulee tapahtuun enempikin, kunhan Fiftyja tulee ajoon.

----------


## A.L.

Eikös 714 ole kans pois pelistä?

Kai 708 saa uuden värin vielä pintaan onhan siinäki ilmastointi

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös 714 ole kans pois pelistä?


#714 lähti jo viime vuoden marraskuussa pois. Samana vuonna myös autot #701, #702, #716, #730, #734, #736, #759

Tässä #714 syyskuussa 2007 Närpiön varikolla.

----------


## killerpop

Kuvan VT #624 on myös poistunut kalustosta ja on purettuna Närpiön varikolla. Poisto lienee tapahtunut jo 2007 puolella?

----------


## A.L.

Kysyn nyt täs tämmöstä asiaa että olisko kellään Hautamäen vanhasta 3 kuvaa? Eikös se ollu joku volvo?

----------


## Suntikka

Onkos veoliakin ruvennut ajamaan jotain Rauman lenkkiä kun olen jo pari 
kertaa pongannut niiden autoista tällaisen lapun..?

----------


## killerpop

Kuuleman mukaan yksi auto on myyty Sideby Trafik:lle Westerlines:n riveistä (Victor tai Comet?). Tarkemmin ei ole tietoa.

Lisäksi Lahden Autokorilta odotellaan valmistuvaksi uutta Scanian OmniExpressiä Seinäjoelle. Spekulaatio: #860 siirtyisi Poriin ja #711 mahdollisesti Närpiöön?

----------


## A.L.

Itte ainaki ajattelisin että eikö kaikista helpoin olisi siirtää 860 Närpiöön? No aika näyttää :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

2008 Tammikuussa Suomeen tuli seuraavat autot Ruotsista:
Scania L94 IB   Carrus Fifty   #0328 (HBD956) -> VT FI #15
Scania L94 IB   Carrus Fifty   #0331 (HCE776) -> VT FI #17
Scania K113 TLB   Carrus Fifty #0325 (DNY307) -> VT FI #18
Scania L113 CLB   Carrus Fifty #1923 (LDC179) -> VT FI #20
Scania L113 CLB   Carrus Fifty #1930 (JCH186) -> VT FI #21
Scania K113 TLA   Carrus Star 602 #1449 (GUJ395) -> VT FI #775
Scania K113 CLB   Carrus Star 301 #7309 (PGF113) -> VT FI #776

#776 on muuten auton #780 sisarauto.

----------


## Suntikka

Ilmeisesti toinen porin city m on kolari korjauksessa kun tänään 7 linjalla toisena autona oli #427.

----------


## Suntikka

Vt #712 on saanut keulalleen mobitecin johon on vakiintunut matkapojat kyltti.
Ja vt #787 on pyörinyt aika paljon porin ässät kyltillä.

----------


## killerpop

Uutta kalustoa edustaa Scania K340 / OmniExpress 340 (VT #705)

Ja tässä VT #17 ja VT #775, joista juttua ylempänä

----------


## Suntikka

Aikas komeita pelejä  :Cool:

----------


## Suntikka

VT #787 oli viikonloppuna Porissa lähes valkoisena norsuna.

----------


## A.L.

775 Närpiön varikolla valkoisessa asussa

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen vt #774 oli Porissa tuoreessa veolia takissa.

----------


## killerpop

> Eilen vt #774 oli Porissa tuoreessa veolia takissa.


Harmi että rekisterikilpi tästä kuvasta on palanut puhki. Muistatko millä kilvillä auto tunnetaan?

----------


## A.L.

> Spekulaatio: #860 siirtyisi Poriin ja #711 mahdollisesti Närpiöön?


Ilmeisesti 711 Teuvan hallis tällä hetkellä. kaippa se sieltä Närpiöön haetaan

----------


## Suntikka

> Ilmeisesti 711 Teuvan hallis tällä hetkellä. kaippa se sieltä Närpiöön haetaan


Oliko vielä eb-tarrat :Question:

----------


## A.L.

en oo nähny autoa mutta kuullu et olis teuvalla. Kaippa siinä eb tarrat vielä on

----------


## Suntikka

> en oo nähny autoa mutta kuullu et olis teuvalla. Kaippa siinä eb tarrat vielä on


Viime perjantaina se oli poris vielä eb-tarrois, mutta äkkiäkös ne siitä pois otetaa.

----------


## killerpop

> en oo nähny autoa mutta kuullu et olis teuvalla. Kaippa siinä eb tarrat vielä on


#711 on nyt Närpiössä - ExpressBus-tekstit on riisuttu mutta nuolikuviot on vielä kyljessä (lienee maalattu). Oheinen kuva vie kalustokorttiin, jos #711 on vielä jollekin tuntematon auto.

----------


## A.L.

autot ainakin liikkuu. Kolmois seiska teuvalla. Siis 777

----------


## Suntikka

Onkos tuon #711 tilalle tulossa uutta eb:tä vai hoitaako #770 sen virkaa?

----------


## killerpop

> VT #787 oli viikonloppuna Porissa lähes valkoisena norsuna.


Ei jääny kokovalkoiseksi, tässä 10.4.2008 tilanne

----------


## A.L.

Omaan silmään tuo "tippalogo" sopii tosi hyvin. Sitten se kaari taas joka on joissain autoissa niin ei oikeen sano mitään. Tuoki auto tosi komean näköinen, ainut vain että westerin nimi näkyy takana..


Ja pientä jatkoa.. Onko tosi että Veolian mainos olisi ollut eurosport kanavalla? Tämmösen huhun kuulin

----------


## vko

> Onko tosi että Veolian mainos olisi ollut eurosport kanavalla?


Veolia Environnement on jo pidempään (reilusti yli vuoden ainakin) pyörittänyt minuutin mittaista mainospätkää mm. Eurosportilla. Mainoksen voi katsoa VE:n nettisivuilta (vihreässä palkissa linkit) tai YouTubesta.

----------


## Suntikka

> Ei jääny kokovalkoiseksi, tässä 10.4.2008 tilanne


Tämän samaisen tilanteen havaitsin myös eilen Porissa.

----------


## Suntikka

Onkos havaintoja tuosta #711 että onko veolian vai Westerlinesin väreis?

----------


## A.L.

kaippa se maalataan veolian väreihin.

----------


## A.L.

21 Veolia logo kyljes kauhajoen varikolla

----------


## kemkim

Veolia Transport West aikoo vähentää pikavuoroja? Miksi? Luulisi, että niitä kannattaisi juuri lisätä, koska matkustajamäärien kehitys on parhainta pikavuorojen saralla. Nämä Veolian vakiovuorot kuuluvat siihen pikku hiljaa supistuvaan osaan bussilinjastoa.

----------


## killerpop

> Veolia Transport West aikoo vähentää pikavuoroja? Miksi? Luulisi, että niitä kannattaisi juuri lisätä, koska matkustajamäärien kehitys on parhainta pikavuorojen saralla. Nämä Veolian vakiovuorot kuuluvat siihen pikku hiljaa supistuvaan osaan bussilinjastoa.


Kesäliikenteen alussa tapahtuvat muutokset ovat ainoastaan 19:45 Tampere-Pori lähtöajan muuttaminen 20:00, Pori-Seinäjoki 10:50 L,S vuoron lähtöajaksi sama 11:00 kuin M-P ja toisessa suunnassa myös 14:05 L vuoron siirto 13:50 kuten M-P,S. 

16:45 L Seinäjoki-Kurikka-Kauhajoki muuttuu vakiovuoroksi mutta vuorona pysyy olemassa.

----------


## Miska

> Kesäliikenteen alussa tapahtuvat muutokset ovat ainoastaan 19:45 Tampere-Pori lähtöajan muuttaminen 20:00, Pori-Seinäjoki 10:50 L,S vuoron lähtöajaksi sama 11:00 kuin M-P ja toisessa suunnassa myös 14:05 L vuoron siirto 13:50 kuten M-P,S. 
> 
> 16:45 L Seinäjoki-Kurikka-Kauhajoki muuttuu vakiovuoroksi mutta vuorona pysyy olemassa.


Nuo muutokset vaikuttavatkin perustelluilta. Tiukkaan vaihtoyhteyteen Helsingin suunnasta tuohon Pori - Seinäjoki -vuoroon tulee 10 min lisää pelivaraa ja samalla lähtöaika muuttuu samaksi kaikkina viikonpäivinä. Sama toki paluusuunnassa, kun lähtö on joka päivä 13:50. Paluumatkallakin on tiukka vaihtoyhteys Helsinkiin päin ja varmasti tuon L-vuoron ajoajan pidentäminen parantaa tämänkin yhteyden toimivuutta. Tuon lauantaisen pätkäpikan muuttaminen vakioksi on sekin mielestäni fiksu veto, vakiovuoroliikennettä kun ei Seinäjoki - Kauhajoki -reitillä viikonloppuisin liikaa ole.

----------


## Suntikka

VT#12 oli eilen Porissa uuden maalin saaneena ilman teippejä.

----------


## Suntikka

Vt #793 oli eilen Pori-Lavia välillä direktiivien mukaisella linjakilvellä varustettuna. Ei taida montaa vastaavaa sähkökepillistä wiimaa löytyä?

----------


## A.L.

21 koe kilvis kjoella
15, 776 ja 770 samate

----------


## Suntikka

Pistetääs tänne pieni kuvapäivitys Lassen kuvastosta.

http://img205.imagevenue.com/img.php..._123_414lo.JPG

----------


## A.L.

onko auto 751 myity ukkoselle

----------


## killerpop

> onko auto 751 myity ukkoselle


Oma käsitykseni on, että ei ole, mutta tarkoitus on saada auto myydyksi (molemmat Neoplanit)
http://www.nnt.se/en.php/catalog/,cid.16,pid.671 ja http://www.nnt.se/en.php/catalog/,cid.122,pid.665

Kannostolta tullut #877 THF-350 on sekin jo tässä keretty myymään pois. 

Entistä enemmän näyttäisi siltä, että autoissa vakiinnuttais kahteen merkkiin, Scaniaan ja Volvoon. Eksoottisemmat korimerkitkin tuntuisi olevan katoamassa, kun valikoima keskittyy Carruksen ja Lahden tuotteisiin.

----------


## A.L.

http://www.nettikone.com/viewMachine...machine=666760

Onse näemmä

----------


## Suntikka

Tuo vt #751 on pyörinyt vielä Porissa veolian teipeissä.

----------


## A.L.

onko mahdollista että 741 on vielä ajos? Olis kuulemma Jurvan tallis

----------


## A.L.

> Muutama pieni juttu,
> 
> 
> Veolia Transport #728 olisi tarkoitus laittaa Kauhajoki-Ikaalinen-Tampere-Mouhijärvi-Kauhajoki kiertoon vakiautoksi. Autoon on hiljattain asennettu Mobitecin matriisikilpi.


787 olis nyt ehdolla samaiselle linjalle

----------


## killerpop

#776 maalattu:
 
Auto näytti aiemmin tältä:


Ja vaikka kaukoliikenneketjussa ollaankin, laietaan myös Seinäjoelle muuttanut #106 kuvaan myös:
 
Lähiaikoina auto saa yhden tai kaksi sisarautoa seurakseen.

----------


## Suntikka

Veolian kalustosta löytyy tälläinenkin biili.

----------


## takatuuppari

Kyseinen musta "vip-bussi" on Kannoston liikenteen peruja.

----------


## killerpop

VT on poistanut autot #606, #725 ja #832, tosin ainakaan vielä tänään ei ollut ilmestynyt H. Ukkosen myyntilistalle.

----------


## killerpop

Myytävänä Nettikoneessa:
ex #606,  ja ex #725

Ja olihan siellä myös matkailukäyttöön muunnettu ex #731

----------


## killerpop

VT #742 (Scania K112/Ikarus E95) tuli tiensä päähän tänään Kauhajoella tapahtuneessa valitettavassa onnettomuudessa, jossa motoristi kuoli.

----------


## Suntikka

vt #724 kilpitekstiä oli hieman muokattu.

----------


## killerpop

Tämän syksyn käytettyjen tuonti on alkanut. Suomen puolelle on päätynyt ainakin CUW545 rekisterillä Ruotsissa ajellut vuosimallin 1996 Carrus Fifty.

Ville Markuksela sai tuosta kuvankin

----------


## killerpop

Toinen auto syksyn 2008 tuontierästä on:


```
CUL 975 Volvo B10M / Carrus Fifty, YV31MA611VA046082 / 1765, 10/1996	 ex Linjebuss/Connex/Veolia SE 2138
```

----------


## killerpop

Syksyn erän 3. auto on tällainen:


```
DWX891	Volvo B10M / Carrus Vega, YV31MA714XA050953 / 2237, 6/1999	ex Linjebuss/Connex/Veolia SE 2202
```

PS: voi olla että tähän listaukseen päätyy joku auto, joka tuleekin Tampereen yksikköön. Tosin Veolia Transportia tuleekin katsoa kokonaisuutena, eikä yhtiöittäin.

----------


## Suntikka

Tässä kuva tuosta vegasta Porin iltahämärästä.

----------


## Suntikka

Tässä vielä muutama hieman parempi kuva tuosta vegasta.

----------


## Suntikka

Viime pävinä on Pori-Lavia välillä ollut ihan asiallista kalustoa.

----------


## A.L.

> Toinen auto syksyn 2008 tuontierästä on:
> 
> 
> ```
> CUL 975 Volvo B10M / Carrus Fifty, YV31MA611VA046082 / 1765, 10/1996	 ex Linjebuss/Connex/Veolia SE 2138
> ```


Ilmeisesti tämä auto on nro 9 ja scania-fifty on nro 29

----------


## killerpop

Pientä päivitystä on tapahtunut kalustossa, koitan tässä lyhyesti käydä läpi asioita. Viestissä vilahtaa myös Tampereen ja Närpiön yksikön autoja, koska ainakin minulle on helpompi puhua kokonaisuudesta.

Käytettyjä autojahan on tullut tänä vuonna 21 kpl, joista 18 kpl Ruotsista ja 3 kpl pääkaupunkiseudulta. Pääkaupunkiseudulta tulleet #106, #258 ja #259 ovat kaikki Carrus City L -matalalattiabusseja ja sijoitettuna Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteeseen.

Sen sijaan Ruotsista tulleet 18 autoa (1990-luvun Carruksia) ovat sijoitettuina hieman suuremmalle alueelle ja näiden tulon vuoksi lukuisia autoja on myös poistettu.

Joulukuussa on poistettu 
- VT #723 Volvo B10M / Wiima M353. Ilmeisesti samaan osoitteeseen meni Kauhajoella olleet 3 kpl palvelubusseja (#25, #26, #27)
- VT #32 Volvo B9M / Wiima M310. Auto meni Korsnäsin seurakunnalle.

Marraskuussa tuli
- 3 kpl Volvo B10M / Carrus Fifty #41, #42, #43. Näistä joku/jotkut tulee Tampereelle.
Marraskuussa poistettiin
- VT #609 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 301. Tampereella aikanaan Alhonen & Lastunen Oy:n #9. Ainakin hetki sitten auto oli myytävänä Hannu Ukkosella.
- pienkalustosta #778 myytiin Norjaan. 

Lokakuussa tuli
- VT #773 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 501. Auto sai rekisterin IYU-674 ja on teipattu Westerlines:n kuvioihin.
Lokakuussa poistettiin
- VT #865 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 501

Syyskuussa tuli
- VT #2 Volvo B10M / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin ACZ-951
- VT #9 Volvo B10M / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin AAZ-563
- VT #29 Scania L94 / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin AAZ-591
- VT #716 Volvo B10M / Carrus Vega. Auto sai rekisterin BCZ-172

Elokuussa tuli
- VT #3 täydentämään pienkalustoa Williamsilta.
Elokuussa poistettiin
- VT #606 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 501. Tampereella aikanaan Alhonen & Lastunen Oy #6
- VT #725 Scania K112 / Delta Star-50
- VT #742 Scania K112 / Ikarus E95. Auto paloi onnettomuuden johdosta.
- VT #832 Volvo B10M / Kutter Deca 340

Kesäkuussa tuli
- Pääkaupunkiseudulta autot #106, #258, #259
Kesäkuussa poistettiin
- VT #740 Scania K112 / Kutter Deca 320
- VT #741 Scania K112 / Kutter 9 (autossa Lahti 430 perä)
- VT #766 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 501
- VT #825 Volvo B10M / Wiima K200
- VT #828 Volvo B10M / Wiima K200
- VT #831 Volvo B10M / Kutter 9C

Toukokuussa poistettiin
- VT #877 Volvo B10M (6x2) / VanHool Alizée

Huhtikuussa tuli
- VT #8 Volvo B10M / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin ZZC-427

Maaliskuussa tuli
- VT #705 Scania K340 OmniExpress 340 (uusi) rekisterille VRY-366. Rekisteröity huhtikuussa.
- VT #774 Scania K113 / Carrus Star 602
Maaliskuussa poistettiin
- VT #610 Volvo B10M / Ajokki Royal. Tampereella aikanaan Alhonen & Lastunen Oy #10.
- VT #847 Volvo B10M / Kutter 9

Helmikuussa poistettiin
- VT #792 Scania K113 / Ajokki Victor. Auto meni Sideby Trafik:lle

Tammikuussa tuli
- VT #15 Scania L94 / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin EMG-531
- VT #16 Scania L94 / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin HSI-339. Auto sijoitettiin Tampereen yksikköön.
- VT #17 Scania L94 / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin VTY-839. Auto sijoitettiin Närpiön yksikköön.
- VT #18 Scania K113 (6x2) / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin GHS-859
- VT #20 Scania L113 / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin VRY-379
- VT #21 Scania L113 / Carrus Fifty. Auto sai rekisterin KEI-926
- VT #775 Scania K113 (6x2) / Carrus Star 602. Auto sai rekisterin EMG-554
- VT #776 Scania K113 / Carrus Star 301. Auto sai rekisterin EMG-524
Tammikuussa poistettiin
- VT #72 Volvo B10M / Wiima K202. Auto meni Venäjälle ja on kilvillä AE 319 35.
- VT #624 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 301. Tampereella aikanaan Alhonen & Lastunen Oy #24. Auto purettiin.
- VT #731 Scania K112 / Kutter Deca 340

Lisäksi poistettiin VT #733 Scania K112 / Kutter Deca 320. Milloin? Joskus loppukesästä.
Tampereen yksiköstä etelään matkasi VT #286, jota nähtiin myöhemmin Concordian käytössä.

Ja moni 2007 syksyllä tulleista Fiftyista sai kilvet vasta tammikuussa 2008.

Ihan täydellistä vuosikertomusta tästä ei tullut, sillä joulukuussa 2008 pitäisi vielä yksi uusi OmniExpress tulla!

----------


## killerpop

Joulukuussa tuli
- VT #706 Scania K340 OmniExpress 340 (uusi) rekisterille RJI-157 Westerlines:lle

...ja pois sai lähteä 
- VT #751 Neoplan N516 Starliner

----------


## Suntikka

> Joulukuussa tuli
> - VT #706 Scania K340 OmniExpress 340 (uusi) rekisterille RJI-157 Westerlines:lle
> 
> ...ja pois sai lähteä 
> - VT #751 Neoplan N516 Starliner


Tuleekos Poriin mitään tuon nepparin tilalle?

----------


## killerpop

> Tuleekos Poriin mitään tuon nepparin tilalle?


Ihan varmasti tulee jotain, mutta varsinaisesti tuon Neoplanin tilalle, siihen en ota kantaa. Uusia autoja saa tehtaalta, joten en mahdottomana pidä, että jo keväällä olisi uusi auto - juurikin Porissa!

Sen sijaan VT #7 oli matkalla tänään Tampereelta Pohjanmaan suuntaan kulkien valtatietä 3 Ikaalisten seudulla. Mille varikolle, siitä ei ole tietoa. Jalasjärvellä kaiketi on vieläkin vanha Express #715, joten ehkä sen tilalle?


VT #7:n kohdalla voitaneen puhua paluumuutosta, tulihan se 2004 alussa juurikin Hautamäen ajoihin ollen muun muassa Lavia-Pori -linjalla.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt kylläkin enemmän paikallis- ja lähiliikenneasiaa, kuin kauko- ja tilausliikennettä.

Tammikuussa 2009 on VT #34 tullut Poriin. Tästä on jo maininta pääkaupunkiseudun poistettujen autojen listassa.

Samassa yhteydessä VT #291 on poistettu. 

Tampereen yksikköön on puolestaan tullut VT #42, joka sai rekisterikseen APY-601. Auto on samaa sarjaa kuin joulukuussa 2008 Tampereelle tullut VT #43. Näistä autoista on myös maininta marraskuun 2008 kohdalla, jolloin autot Suomeen tulivat.

Edellisessä postauksessa mainittu VT #7 meni Kauhajoelle.

----------


## killerpop

Jälleen tullut auto (tammikuu 2009):
VT #772 = ENM016 Volvo B10M-70 / Carrus Star 301 YV31M3D18SA042203.

----------


## killerpop

Tammikuulle vielä pari kalustomerkintää:

Tulleita autoja:
- VT #102 Volvo B10B LMF / Carrus City M
- VT #104 Volvo B10B LMF / Carrus City M
- VT #261 Volvo B10B LMF / Carrus City M
- VT #263 Volvo B10B LMF / Carrus City M

Pois:
- VT #703 Neoplan N208... samalla poistui viimeinenkin Neoplan.
- VT #771 Scania K112 / Kutter Deca 340, myös koripuolella katosi vallan yksi merkki, kun Kuttereita ei ole ainuttakaan
- VT #788 Scania K113 / Ajokki Victor ... Westerlines:n riveistä.

----------


## Eppu

TSB:n mukaan Veolialle olisi tullut Ruotsista matala teli-Vega. Minnekkäs tämä auto meinataan sijoittaa? Tampereen yksikköön Teiskon vuoroihin? Vai onko auto menossa Westille? Enpä äkkiseltään keksi tämän kokoiselle matalalattia-autolle sopivaa työsarkaa. Noi Kämmenniemen vuorot sellaiselle voisi sopia, tosin Westin liikennöintialueita en kovin hyvin tunne...

----------


## killerpop

> TSB:n mukaan Veolialle olisi tullut Ruotsista matala teli-Vega


Jahas, Eppu löysi piilotetun kalustokorti, no nyt se on sitten virallisesti näkyvillä. Eli kyseessä on Veolia Transport Tampere #10. 

Helmikuussa pois:
- VT #819
- VT #427 - käytöstä pois, lienee edelleen tontilla Seinäjoella.

Maaliskuussa tullut:
- VT #10 (Tampereelle)

Maaliskuussa poistunut:
- VT #288 (Tampereelta)

----------


## killerpop

Jatkoa edelliseen viestiin

Maaliskuussa tuli
- VT #709 Scania K113 TLA / Irizar, joka sai rekisterin IHU-630.

Huhtikuussa tuli ainakin
- VT #701 Volvo 9700H B12M, auto sai rekisterin IHU-650
- VT #703  Volvo 9700H B12M
- VT #725 Volvo 9700HD B12M 6x2
...näillä kaikilla kolmella autolla taustana Flygbussarna Airport Coaches, kuten myös Irizarillakin.

Huhtikuussa puolestaan poistui
- VT #6 Volvo B10M / Ajokki Express

Lisäksi huhtikuun alussa VT #67 muutti Tampereelta Närpiöön, jossa se tuskin kauaa enää palvelee. Tämä auto oli muuten ensimmäinen Wiima K202, joka siirrettin pääkaupunkiseudulta Tampereen yksikköön vuonna 2002.

----------


## killerpop

Veolia Transport hoitaa nyt myös 4.10. alkaen junaliikenteen M-To päivinä Vaasa-Seinäjoki -välillä, kun rataa sähköistetään.

http://www.ilkka.fi/Article.jsp?arti...linja-autoilla

----------


## killerpop

Veolia Transport West myi eilen Seinäjoki-Virrat ja Seinäjoki-Alajärvi vuoronsa Peuran Liikenteelle, mukana pari kuskia ja autot
#712 ja #718

----------


## sm3

Veolian bussin varastamisesta oli annettu viranomaistiedote:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/linja-auto_var...hyvin/6506864#

----------

